# Question IH 782 Rebuild



## segretonome (Aug 13, 2012)

I am hoping someone can help with pics. I have just restored a 1980 IH CC 782. My problem, the break pedal does not return all the way to the top. I am almost sure the return spring is correctly located, however, I would like to verify. Also, I am wondering, if perhaps, I may have forgotten a second spring? The current spring is attached to the pivot arm pin on the left side and is connected to a smaller hole in the frame that is located almost to the top. It just doesn't seem to have enough pull force to return the pedal. The pedal freely moves and is lubricated just fine.

Any suggestions or pic will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

